# Burning Oil - Solutions?



## Venatore (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have a 2012 CC Sport. 
95.000KM driven.
Driving it for a year now, but ever since I bought it, it is burning oil like a crazy.

In the beginning it was 1L every 1200Km but now it got to the point that I have to fill *1L every 500Km*, which for me is every 2 weeks.
Volkswagen dealership told me it was "normal" at first but now, after changing all the seals and different engine parts, they are telling me that they probably have to do replace the turbo, since they don't do turbo rebuilds.

I couldn't find the specific turbo model for my EA888 engine, but I saw that a K03 replacement is ****** $1800. I would rather sell the car OR buy a K04 which is only $100 more.

So my questions for you guys is:
_-What can be another reason that my car is burning 1L every 520 Km?
-If the turbo is the problem, maybe a seal or something. Is there another way I can get it fixed? Buy replacement parts online or something?
-If buying a new turbo is the only solution. Would it be smart to just buy a K04?
-If I buy a K04. What would be the requirements that I need installed in my car_?


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

The usual source of oil consumption is the turbo seals, pcv, piston rings and valve seals. 
The turbo can definitely be rebuilt, find an independent shop that does it. The dealership is only good for swapping out whole units. 
If you decide to go k04, you will need a tune at bare minimum. To get the information about what else needs to be done for the swap, you need to call a performance shop that does this or the manufacturer of it. They will be able to tell you everything that needs to be done with the kit you choose. Some require new diverter valves and others new intake/exhaust plumbing so it’s kinda hard to give you a definitive answer. 
Sorry I couldn’t be more help.


----------



## Venatore (Dec 30, 2018)

Sagginwagen said:


> The usual source of oil consumption is the turbo seals, pcv, piston rings and valve seals.
> The turbo can definitely be rebuilt, find an independent shop that does it. The dealership is only good for swapping out whole units.
> If you decide to go k04, you will need a tune at bare minimum. To get the information about what else needs to be done for the swap, you need to call a performance shop that does this or the manufacturer of it. They will be able to tell you everything that needs to be done with the kit you choose. Some require new diverter valves and others new intake/exhaust plumbing so it’s kinda hard to give you a definitive answer.
> Sorry I couldn’t be more help.


Awesome, thanks for your reply man!


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

Could try a stout oil like Chevron Delo 5w-40 and use 2-cycle oil in the gas at 250:1, or 500: to prevent ring wear.


----------



## Navy (Mar 24, 2020)

If the piston rings are damaged, the burning oil is caused by a lack of compression in the combustion chamber and excessive oil entering the combustion chamber. This is also what causes burning oil when cylinder head valve guides are damaged. ... Burning oil can lead to serious issues, including engine failure.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Research PCV on your engine.... upgrades, replacement, or repair kits

Could be caused by coked up ring packs/lands... 

Shorten oil change interval.... and use one of the engine cleaning products available in your area


----------



## wallow (Mar 29, 2020)

thanks for the info, it's going to help me too !


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Greasymechtech said:


> Research PCV on your engine.... upgrades, replacement, or repair kits
> 
> Could be caused by coked up ring packs/lands...
> 
> Shorten oil change interval.... and use one of the engine cleaning products available in your area



What he said :thumbup:


----------

